# Fernsehnorm Australien? PS3 kaufen?



## SolarisAlpha (9. Dezember 2008)

Hi zusammen,

da ich gerade in Australien bin und der Dollar kurs in der vergangen Zeit extrem abgesackt ist gibts hier alles sehr viel billiger als bei uns. Einen NDS + Spiel (Neu) für umgerechnet 95 Euro hab ich schon abgestaubt. Aber wie ist das mit den Großen Systemen wie PS3 und XBox. Sind die Pal und kompatibel mit deutschen Fernsehern?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (9. Dezember 2008)

kannste kaufen, habn da auch PAL


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2008)

musst nur aufpassen beim zoll: an sich musst du dann ca. 20% einfuhrabgaben draufzahlen, und wenn du das nicht anmeldest, aber erwischt wirst, dann wird es richtig böse.


----------



## Sash (9. Dezember 2008)

ist bei hd pal überhaupt noch wichtig? über hdmi ist doch alles gleich oder nicht? kommt doch nur noch auf den regional code des players und der disc an. wir haben hier reg code 2, usa 1 und australien keine ahnung. darauf musst du achten.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2008)

Sash schrieb:


> ist bei hd pal überhaupt noch wichtig? über hdmi ist doch alles gleich oder nicht?


 wer sagt denn, dass er nen LCD hat? 

und er muss schauen, ob es nicht probleme bei DVD/BR-filmen gibt wg. des regionalcodes.


----------



## SolarisAlpha (22. Dezember 2008)

Hm, im Moment hab ich noch einen "alten" Röhrenbildschirm.. Filme sind mir aber eigentlich nicht so wichtig. Wichtig ist nur das die Spiele korrekt auf dem Bildschirm dargestellt werden. 

...ausserdem gibts ja auch die 360 gebraucht für umgerechnet 120 Euro!#
Also wie ich das nun bisher verstanden habe kann ich hier eine mitnehmen, richtig? (Bin übrigens etwa ein 3/4 Jahr hier in Australien - ich glaube da muss ich dann keine Zoll-Gebühren mehr bezahlen)


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2008)

SolarisAlpha schrieb:


> (Bin übrigens etwa ein 3/4 Jahr hier in Australien - ich glaube da muss ich dann keine Zoll-Gebühren mehr bezahlen)


 nee, da solltest du mal nachhaken - so einfach ist das nicht, dass du ab einer bestimmten dauer nix zahlen musst. die wissen ja auch gar nicht, ob du das teil erst ne woche oder schon ein jahr lang hast. oder willst du ne quittung vorlegen?

es passiert auch ständig, dass leute länger im ausland waren, dort zB auch kleidung gekauft haben die sie sogar dort getragen haben, und dann musste trotzdem bei der einreise was bezahlt werden.


----------



## SolarisAlpha (23. Dezember 2008)

ja das mit dem Zoll ist in der Tat etwas, was ich noch nicht ganz durchschaue. Hab da schonmal in einem anderen Forum nachgefragt, aber keine zufriedenstellenden Antworten erhalten. Ich werd aber sofort hier nochmal in der Rumpelkammer einen erstellen.
Was ich hier nochmal gerne kurz bestätig haben würde ist, ob ich nun einfach hier ne stationäre Konsole (Xbox360) kaufen, diese dann mit unserem heimsichen Scart-Kabel an meinen Fernseher anschließen und mir deutsche Spiele kaufen kann.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Herbboy (23. Dezember 2008)

ruf doch einfach beim zoll an bzw. schreib ne mail. die beissen ja nicht. und es ist ja auch nicht so, dass du in ner art fahndungsdatei stehst, nur weil du ne anfrage gestellt hast 

und wg. der konsole: in australien haben die auch PAL, d.h. bildtechnisch sollte das kein problem sein. beim der netzspannung musst du aber schauen, ob die auch mit 220V geh. wie das mit ländercodes oder so ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------

